# My partner and I need to rehome our Belgian Malinois Cross. Where can I find a nice working home?



## WLSR (Jan 8, 2019)

My partner and I rescued our dog Hades from Hilbrae ~2 years ago. He's ~3 years old now, and was malnourished when we got him.

To cut a long story short, he isn't good around men, or sudden strangers. He has resource guarding issues, and he used to have separation anxiety, but thet's pretty much completely gone now.

We have to get rid of him because he attacked me after I gave him a beef bone, and was too close. He never punctured the skin, but I still have light scarring. Now he will growl and bark whenever I come home, and I fully believe if I push it, he will attack me again. He is perfectly fine with me when I am already there, or if he's in his crate when I come home, so so far my partner has just been putting him in his crate before I come home, and I let him out.

The reason we need to get rid of him is because we do not believe it will be safe for him to be around little kids, and we want to start having children soon, so we want to find him a nice working home.

We've been putting it off for ages, as we love him so much, and he's so attached to both of us, my partner especially, but it needs to be done.

Is anyone here able to take in a dog like this, or where can I find a working home? I tried Dogs Trust, but they said they would not be able to help.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

If from a rescue, a good one that is, it should be in your contract that he must be returned there if you ever have/ decide to give him up
So that should be your first point of contact
You might well find they have an in-house behaviourist that could work with you too


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Am not sure why you think he would suit a working home, have you done any sort of obedience or protection work with him? Dogs that are used in these environments are usually highly trained & confident dogs, your dog doesn't sound either of these (just going by what you have said about him) so am not sure that he would be suitable. Have you consulted a behaviourist for help with him? If he were assessed then it might be that these issues could be manageable, I suppose it depends on what the result of the assessment was & your capability to manage him in future.

Maybe speak to someone from the Malinois Rescue as they may be able to assist 
http://www.malinois.uk/rescue.html


----------



## Pammy Gsd (Feb 27, 2015)

Sorry you feel you need to home your dog.

If he came from a rescue he must be returned to them , i'm sure if you contact them they will at least advertise him on their website , thay way they may find a home instead of going into kennels which he will hate , maybe contact Mali rescue .

He will sense your fear ...


----------

